# LRM Politics



## PatFuckin'Burke (Oct 4, 2005)

I recently received an E-mail from head judge Brett at Lowrider magazine trying to ban me from the first 4 shows over something they started. As per say there rules they can't do it. I've been suspended from competition for breaking the rules by arguing with security(I assume they haven't told me why). The rules state if I argue with Go Lo officials. I did not. I argued with security. The funny thing is I wasn't even a competitor at the Oct. 9 super show. I hit someone else's switches. I really could use some help with this appeal. I will post the e-mail they sent me and I encourage you all to call and e-mail in support of my appeal. I will list the E-mail addys of the people involved. I also need video tapes if anyone was there. I'm looking for different video angles. This might become a legal battle. I won't let this go. If I have any supporters on this who would like to see me compete again please help me out. PM me if you have any tapes or info. I've been competing for over 10 years without a single incident. This sanction is unprecedented.


Thank You,

Pat Burke
502-868-0700
[email protected]


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hello Pat. As always safety is our primary concern at all of our events. After our rules meeting and based on recommendations from our security team and Lowrider officials. We have concluded that your actions on October 9th 2005 at the Las Vegas super show were unacceptable and have imposed a four (4) show restriction on you effective on the first scheduled tour stop of 2006 Miami and the next three shows after. See attached letter. We appreciate you competitive spirit and showmanship and look forward to working with you again in the future.

Brett Kopitz
Head Hydraulic judge Lowrider Events
Phone 714 769-7451

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
LRMhopjudge2004
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PatFuckin'Burke_@Dec 29 2005, 06:00 PM~4508973
> *I recently received an E-mail from head judge Brett at Lowrider magazine trying to ban me from the first 4 shows over something they started. As per say there rules they can't do it. I've suspended from competition for breaking the rules by arguing with security. The rules state if I argue with Go Lo officials I did not. The best thing is I wasn't even a competitor at the Oct. 9 super show. I hit someone else's switches. I really could use some help with this appeal. I will post the e-mail they sent me and I encourage you all to call and e-mail in support of my appeal. I will list the E-mail addys of the people involved. I also need video tapes if anyone was there. I'm looking for different video angles. This might become a legal battle. I won't let this go. If I have any supporters on this who would like to see me compete again please help me out. PM me if you have any tapes or info. I've been competing for over 10 years without a single incident. This sanction is unprecedented.
> Thank You,
> 
> ...


wow Pat that some crazy shit... I'd love to see video of what happened..


----------



## Joker808 (May 29, 2002)

hmmm....two words come to mind ....fuck lrm ... real hopping isnt in the pit..its on the street...


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PatFuckin'Burke_@Dec 29 2005, 05:00 PM~4508973
> *I recently received an E-mail from head judge Brett at Lowrider magazine trying to ban me from the first 4 shows over something they started. As per say there rules they can't do it. I've been suspended from competition for breaking the rules by arguing with security(I assume they haven't told me why). The rules state if I argue with Go Lo officials. I did not. I argued with security. The funny thing is I wasn't even a competitor at the Oct. 9 super show. I hit someone else's switches. I really could use some help with this appeal. I will post the e-mail they sent me and I encourage you all to call and e-mail in support of my appeal. I will list the E-mail addys of the people involved. I also need video tapes if anyone was there. I'm looking for different video angles. This might become a legal battle. I won't let this go. If I have any supporters on this who would like to see me compete again please help me out. PM me if you have any tapes or info. I've been competing for over 10 years without a single incident. This sanction is unprecedented.
> Thank You,
> 
> ...


:0 BULL SHIT :twak: :angry: :dunno:


----------



## hoppinhonda (Nov 15, 2002)

not taking sides,but I was there and Rich is the head of security,the big bald guy, when a judge tells you to stop ,or blows the whistle, you should stop. They take these things very very serously. Then after whatever rich said to pat, he responded agressively. You were probably lucky you did not get arrested. I attend alot of shows,and I have seen people taken away in cuffs. These guys DON'T play.
I am lookin forward to seeing Pat compete he always has something interesting, and is strong competitor. Thats just my 2 cents.


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

thats fucked up
give bret a call at 805) 579-9%#*
sorry cant give out the last numbers
APPEAL THIS SHIT


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PatFuckin'Burke+Dec 29 2005, 04:00 PM~4508973-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah keep that "shit" on the streets and get people fucked with by the popo because of your bullshit junkyad street hopping


----------



## redline (Sep 16, 2005)

YO THATS FUCKED UP HOMIE KEEP FIGHTING DONT GIVE UP :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## M.Cruz (Apr 15, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PatFuckin'Burke (Oct 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hoppinhonda_@Dec 29 2005, 04:26 PM~4509154
> *not taking sides,but I was there and Rich is the head of security,the big bald guy, when a judge tells you to stop ,or blows the whistle, you should stop. They take these things very very serously. Then after whatever rich said to pat, he responded agressively. You were probably lucky you did not get arrested. I attend alot of shows,and I have seen people taken away in cuffs. These guys DON'T play.
> I am lookin forward to seeing Pat compete he always has something interesting, and is strong competitor. Thats just my 2 cents.
> *


Rich showed up after I stopped hopping to talk shit and threaten me. I don't take being threatened lightly nor do I turn my back. As a man I must hold my ground and be prepared to defend myself. Rich came from behind the stage to intimidate someone and when it didn't work they didn't know what to do. Now three months later they decide to do something about it. If safety was the issue then why didn't they let me hit 3 more cars after that and stay at the show till it ended without saying a word.


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

i was there i saw it, but did not video tape it. if you said something to intimidate or threaten them i see it fit but lets be real 4 show suspension. that is rediculous. seeing there are 2 florida shows and indy i believe which are all over here. but let me tell you pat the politics will kill you even if you are able to compete. no matter what you do they will make sure you dont win. i went through it a few years back. if they dont want you to win you wont. i had 2 championships taken away from me one because supposedly my dad knocked down dick deloach and was an illegal man in the pit and the next year because i lifted my body of the car they said i quit moving. i will see what my camera crew from automotivevisiontv recorded and let you know. i am just telling you if you pursue it you might as well not even come back


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

sounds like a bunch off bullshit to me....i think someones scared your gonna win.....


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Dec 29 2005, 05:29 PM~4509646
> *i was there i saw it, but did not video tape it. if you said something to intimidate or threaten them i see it fit but lets be real 4 show suspension. that is rediculous. seeing there are 2 florida shows and indy i believe which are all over here. but let me tell you pat the politics will kill you even if you are able to compete. no matter what you do they will make sure you dont win. i went through it a few years back. if they dont want you to win you wont. i had 2 championships taken away from me one because supposedly my dad knocked down dick deloach and was an illegal man in the pit and the next year because i lifted my body of the car they said i quit moving. i will see what my camera crew from automotivevisiontv recorded and let you know. i am just telling you if you pursue it you might as well not even come back
> *


by the way i have no problem with the current judging staff. raul is one of the best guys in the sport ever. always looking out for people and helping out. bruce straight forward and trying to keep it real the best he can. brett even though he thinks he is Mr dancer is a very knowledgable person and he knows what he is doing. and mike very straight forward and always there to answer questions. but i agree pat something needs to be done if you werent completely wrong


----------



## gearhead (Dec 27, 2005)

:around: :around: :around: :around: :around: :around: :around: :around:


----------



## CP (Aug 9, 2001)

well, build something, and i will hit it for you. i will get a disguise and call myself "Bat Purke", or "Pat Burque".


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CP_@Dec 29 2005, 06:54 PM~4509834
> *well, build something, and i will hit it for you. i will get a disguise and call myself "Bat Purke", or "Pat Burque".
> *


LOL :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CP_@Dec 29 2005, 06:54 PM~4509834
> *well, build something, and i will hit it for you. i will get a disguise and call myself "Bat Purke", or "Pat Burque".
> *


Or the "Artist" :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: You can always let Brett dance it for you and see if he still has it..... :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CP (Aug 9, 2001)

all i would need is a really shiny shirt and a haircut, maybe a tan.


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CP_@Dec 29 2005, 07:01 PM~4509882
> *all i would need is a really shiny shirt and a haircut, maybe a tan.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## hoppinhonda (Nov 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PatFuckin'Burke_@Dec 29 2005, 05:04 PM~4509408
> *Rich showed up after I stopped hopping to talk shit and threaten me. I don't take being threatened lightly nor do I turn my back. As a man I must hold my ground and be prepared to defend myself. Rich came from behind the stage to intimidate someone and when it didn't work they didn't know what to do. Now three months later they decide to do something about it. If safety was the issue then why didn't they let me hit 3 more cars after that and stay at the show till it ended without saying a word.
> *


Rich was in the pit at all times during the comp. he always is.You have some valid points,as far as taking threats,but what did he say. Are you sure it wasn't a warning not a threat? I think it looked like to me that he looked to Mike to see what he wanted to do,he is in charge of the entire show.As far as safty goes the truck was rolling forward and Brett told you to stop,by blowing the whistle.You did not,besides it already hit the back a whole bunch of times,why keep going.Again I am NOT taking sides,but this is just what I saw.


----------



## Bad-Influnce (Dec 20, 2004)

Dame man I wish u the best of luck in your case keep your head up. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## hoppinhonda (Nov 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Dec 29 2005, 05:46 PM~4509754
> *by the way i have no problem with the current judging staff. raul is one of the best guys in the sport ever. always looking out for people and helping out. bruce straight forward and trying to keep it real the best he can. brett even though he thinks he is Mr dancer is a very knowledgable person and he knows what he is doing. and mike very straight forward and always there to answer questions. but i agree pat something needs to be done if you werent completely wrong
> *


What makes you think Raul is so nice, he just looks the other way.Remember he is only there for a check. :biggrin: Thats what I think anyway. :dunno:


----------



## northbay (May 7, 2005)

NO MATTER WHO WAS IN THE WRONG! THE PUNISHMENT SHOULD FIT THE CRIME.MAYBE A WARNIG ARE SOMETHING.I THINK SOMEBODY GOT BUTT HURT


----------



## lowrider_620 (Apr 14, 2004)

damn no wonder why no one likes lrm no more, just let the dancer and hoppers put a show on for the crowd, i could see is some body is gonna get hurt, but damn there alittle to picky. keep in on the streets.


----------



## chassiswerk (Mar 15, 2004)

fuck lowrider right in their dirty crooked ass , they long ago quit caring about 

lowriding and statred worshiping the dollar 

they want you to provide their show for them and the cars to look at so they can charge their ass off at the door and give you a nice [ cheap] trophy and a litlle cash

the magazine has been a joke for more than a decade , 

a little bit of tech , but when was the last time you saw a really well written and informative article in lrm?

well their was the airbagged ranger about 12 years ago but thats a different story

i predict they will not have comps at all shows in the near future


it is a good mag to look at big chrome wheels though


----------



## hoppinhonda (Nov 15, 2002)

> NO MATTER WHO WAS IN THE WRONG! THE PUNISHMENT SHOULD FIT THE CRIME.MAYBE A WARNIG ARE SOMETHING.I THINK SOMEBODY GOT BUTT HURT
> [/quot
> 
> This is very true, some people intentionly cheat and don't get suspended from shows.Maybe, unfortunately, they are trying to set an example. :dunno:


----------



## freeky deeky (Oct 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by slamed87lincoln_@Dec 29 2005, 08:33 PM~4509688
> *sounds like a bunch off bullshit to me....i think someones scared your gonna win.....
> *


does it sound like bullshit to you?


----------



## Joker808 (May 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by highridah_@Dec 29 2005, 05:36 PM~4509220
> *damm thats fucked upc like they got a vendetta against you and shit
> yeah keep that "shit" on the streets and get people fucked with by the popo because of your bullshit junkyad street hopping
> *


what fuck you know..go back to playing with toy models and stock ass s-10..let the big boys play...


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hoppinhonda_@Dec 29 2005, 06:31 PM~4510135
> *What makes you think Raul is so nice, he just looks the other way.Remember he is only there for a check. :biggrin: Thats what I think anyway. :dunno:
> *


he has always been straight with me. he even went to bat for me when they disqualified me in vegas for changing the body on my radical and then again when i spun the body, but the head judge was the one who had the final sayso and it WAS NOT BRETT AT THE TIME


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

it is a c-o-n.......
































spiracy.....................and that would be funny as hell to see CP in a shiny shirt & tan 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Good luck on your battle homie


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

shit i would pay admission to be part of that tell him dont forget he has to style his hair too


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Dec 29 2005, 10:19 PM~4511240
> *shit i would pay admission to be part of that tell him dont forget he has to style his hair too
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

:biggrin: or he could just have jeff do it :0


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

Ralph Fuentes doesn't care about white people.


----------



## T BONE (Feb 2, 2002)

Pat Burke 4 President


----------



## Team SMB FAB-LAB (Apr 8, 2002)

I'd say let this be a lesson. I would sit out the (4) show suspension, work on your ride and let that be your fuel to kick everyone's ass. You can qualify at the Louisville Cool Cars show in July... LRM is way bigger than anyone on this website and there is nothing we can do to stop the bullshit.


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Dec 29 2005, 09:23 PM~4511293
> *:biggrin: or he could just have jeff do it :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Team SMB FAB-LAB_@Dec 29 2005, 10:15 PM~4511793
> *I'd say let this be a lesson.  I would sit out the (4) show suspension, work on your ride and let that be your fuel to kick everyone's ass.  You can qualify at the Louisville Cool Cars show in July...  LRM is way bigger than anyone on this website and there is nothing we can do to stop the bullshit.
> *


He could go to INDY............................. :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

HEY YOU SHOULD HOOK UP WITH OG RIDER HE CAN FILM YOU DANCING IN THE PARKING LOT, THEN YOU 2 CAN SELL SOME BEERS :biggrin:


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

that's fuckin stupid.let pat hop fuckers


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

Thats fucked up! Someones always gotta hate on one of the best, I agree with Team Fab Lab, sit out your suspension, work on your hopper, then come back with a fucking vengence on their asses! FUCK EM UP PAT! Let them hate, but envy you like they have time after time! The haters will stand out from the rest!!!


----------



## mandingo (Mar 13, 2005)

*I just checked out the tape and it looks like pat is hoppin after the wistle. 
Pat you need to stop yo mutha fuckin cryin cuz you aint god in hydros. 
Pat you know you are at fault for hoppin and thinkin that the judges cant tell you shit.*


BRETT YOU GOT MY VOTE. 

I still would love to see pat get whooped.


----------



## mandingo (Mar 13, 2005)

WHAT EXACTLY D I D YOU TELL THE JUDGES ?


----------



## PatFuckin'Burke (Oct 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hoppinhonda_@Dec 29 2005, 06:28 PM~4510109
> *Rich was in the pit at all times during the comp. he always is.You have some valid points,as far as taking threats,but what did he say. Are you sure it wasn't a warning not a threat? I think it looked like to me that he looked to Mike to see what he wanted to do,he is in charge of the entire show.As far as safty goes the truck was rolling forward and Brett told you to stop,by blowing the whistle.You did not,besides it already hit the back a whole bunch of times,why keep going.Again I am NOT taking sides,but this is just what I saw.
> *


For one I was not paying attention to anything but the truck hopping and when it started to roll I stopped. The rules state that the round is over when I stop not when a whistle is blown. I've been hitting switches for 17 years and I now how to control the vehicle. Just remember I hit three others vehicles that day if it was an issue why did they let me return to the arena 3 more times after that. And a 4 show suspension.......... one what grounds.


----------



## PatFuckin'Burke (Oct 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mandingo_@Dec 29 2005, 10:07 PM~4512255
> *I  just checked out the tape and it looks like pat is hoppin after the wistle.
> Pat you need to stop yo mutha fuckin cryin cuz you aint god in hydros.
> Pat you know you are at fault for hoppin and thinkin that the judges cant tell you shit.
> ...


*What funkin whistle you point out the page in the "Rule Book" about a fuckin' whistle................!!!! Like I said if it was such a big problem that it required a 4 show suspension......... Why the fuck am I just hearing about the problem now................. 3 months later............ well I guess I am special it took an official meeting just to make a decision on me............... Mandingo if you want to hate and fuck around on the board that's cool.................... but now when I could use some help your still a dick............... atleast we know how far your hating goes now............... your a slap dick!*


----------



## low4life86 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PatFuckin'Burke_@Dec 29 2005, 03:00 PM~4508973
> *I recently received an E-mail from head judge Brett at Lowrider magazine trying to ban me from the first 4 shows over something they started. As per say there rules they can't do it. I've been suspended from competition for breaking the rules by arguing with security(I assume they haven't told me why). The rules state if I argue with Go Lo officials. I did not. I argued with security. The funny thing is I wasn't even a competitor at the Oct. 9 super show. I hit someone else's switches. I really could use some help with this appeal. I will post the e-mail they sent me and I encourage you all to call and e-mail in support of my appeal. I will list the E-mail addys of the people involved. I also need video tapes if anyone was there. I'm looking for different video angles. This might become a legal battle. I won't let this go. If I have any supporters on this who would like to see me compete again please help me out. PM me if you have any tapes or info. I've been competing for over 10 years without a single incident. This sanction is unprecedented.
> Thank You,
> 
> ...


thats wack!

ya herd?


----------



## DZN customs (Jul 10, 2003)

that's some bullshit!!! I bet if you were with CCE fulltime they wouldn't say shit to you.


----------



## mint al 1 (Mar 16, 2002)

naw homie it needs to be ...*HI LOW*...then he could do what ever he wanted and there would be no objections.


why have 4 judges if you are only going to go with what one has to say ,it should be a majority rule when it comes to these rulings.


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PatFuckin'Burke_@Dec 29 2005, 05:00 PM~4508973
> *I recently received an E-mail from head judge Brett at Lowrider magazine trying to ban me from the first 4 shows over something they started. As per say there rules they can't do it. I've been suspended from competition for breaking the rules by arguing with security(I assume they haven't told me why). The rules state if I argue with Go Lo officials. I did not. I argued with security. The funny thing is I wasn't even a competitor at the Oct. 9 super show. I hit someone else's switches. I really could use some help with this appeal. I will post the e-mail they sent me and I encourage you all to call and e-mail in support of my appeal. I will list the E-mail addys of the people involved. I also need video tapes if anyone was there. I'm looking for different video angles. This might become a legal battle. I won't let this go. If I have any supporters on this who would like to see me compete again please help me out. PM me if you have any tapes or info. I've been competing for over 10 years without a single incident. This sanction is unprecedented.
> Thank You,
> 
> ...


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## MightyFineFiftyNine (Feb 24, 2004)

It's stupid reasons like this that make it why LRM shows aren't any fun anymore. Ever since Brett became a judge, the shows just haven't been any fun. I used to compete, and it just seems like the shows have gone downhill the past 2 or 3 years. I know Brett, Raul and Bruce, and yes they are all pretty cool guys. I've helped judge and few on the non-LRM hopping competitions for Cool Cars, and even judged them with Bruce sometimes. I think it's messed up that Pat would get banned from competing for the first 4 shows??? Do you guys make up the rules as you go along? Are there rules specifically just for Pat? What's next, a Pat Burke class??? :biggrin: 

Yeah, Pat, go get a Hi-low shirt and put some Hi-Low sticker's on your car, then show up, lol

Or maybe you can go find David Lopez from Red's and hire him to knock-off a few judges?!?!? LOL j/k :0 :0 

But all in all, all I got to say is boooooo on this decision, this make LRM look really bad :angry:


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

Or maybe you can go find David Lopez from Red's and hire him to knock-off a few judges?!?!? LOL j/k 

OMG.................... :0 :0 :0 :0 Leave Bruce alone.....


----------



## caranto (Jul 26, 2004)

KICK THIER ASS SEABASS !!!!!!!!!!!!! :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## PatFuckin'Burke (Oct 4, 2005)

ttt


----------



## fukpatburke (Oct 27, 2005)

ok heres what you do , you get on gillespie to pull a little weight for you , then you find out who is hitting Bretts girl while he is out playing competion judge and have him 
drop a little hint in the girls ear while she getting the man handle in the old ham wallet 


fuck em up pat !!!!


----------



## northbay (May 7, 2005)

FIND OUT WHO WE TALK TO, TOO COMPLAIN. A PHON# OR E-MAIL ADDRESS AND A NAME. WE WILL TELL THEM HOW YOU ARE SORRY AND WONT DO IT AGIN :biggrin:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PatFuckin'Burke_@Dec 30 2005, 01:24 AM~4512865
> *For one I was not paying attention to anything but the truck hopping and when it started to roll I stopped. The rules state that the round is over when I stop not when a whistle is blown. I've been hitting switches for 17 years and I now how to control the vehicle. Just remember I hit three others vehicles that day if it was an issue why did they let me return to the arena 3 more times after that. And a 4 show suspension.......... one what grounds.
> *


I think this is the biggest thing, if you did it, and there was a problem, then they should not have let you come back, that makes no sense, sounds like someone had a little vendetta towards ya, and that was all they needed to fuck with ya. But I agree with SHOW, if LRM does not want you around, they will do everything to fuck with you, and they will make it not worth even being apart of it. I don't know what happened, I do think that 4 shows is alot, and that it should have been handled there, if it was like that you shoulda been escorted out, and that is it.


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

come on pat, you gotta give up what kinda words were exchanged that day. But shit, if they let you man 3 other entries that day, I say they dont have a legit conclusion, wether it was the saftey issue or the arguing.

They just want to look professional, pretty soon they're gonna ru the shows like a whitehouse tour.


----------



## DZN customs (Jul 10, 2003)

yeah they let him hit three other CCE rides. They know better than to fuck with a huge advertiser like CCE.


Like I said if Pat was hitting switches for CCE this year this would not even be an issue but because It's just Burke Hydrosports on the car they'll make a rule just for him.


And as far as there being a Pat Burke class, most every damn rule is because of shit that Pat would come up with first and others would get pissed about and whine till a rule was made.

If you don't hop in Miami I'll run a Burke sticker on my car :biggrin:


----------



## CP (Aug 9, 2001)

wasnt the vehicle entered as cool cars? shouldnt they be "punished" as well? you were just the switchman right? you wouldnt even get the money if you won! i dont know how the rules are worded, but they're gonna do what they want to, and if you do get to compete they will probably make an example of you by cheating you of points or inches.


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CP_@Dec 30 2005, 08:18 PM~4518235
> *wasnt the vehicle entered as cool cars? shouldnt they be "punished" as well? you were just the switchman right? you wouldnt even get the money if you won! i dont know how the rules are worded, but they're gonna do what they want to, and if you do get to compete they will probably make an example of you by cheating you of points or inches.
> *


Sounds like this has happend to you........................................ :dunno: :scrutinize:


----------



## CP (Aug 9, 2001)

> _Originally posted by wsl63_@Dec 31 2005, 02:21 AM~4518257
> *Sounds like this has happend to you........................................ :dunno:  :scrutinize:
> *



thats not where i was going with that statement.


----------



## PITBULL (Feb 14, 2002)

its all about the politics ,,,,,,,,,, biggest reason i quit the lrm circuit , was they were letting some people side on the rules ,,, and disqualifying others for the same suff ...and I KNOW ITS STILL GOING ON , why even bother having three judges , if it only takes one to let it slide , after the other two point out the problem with the car ? why even have the rules if your going to bend them ? ....we are currently building a car for the lrm tour , and im making sure that it is to the rules , so if someone beats me buy several inches, im gonna know somethings up and we are gonna get to the bottom of it ! we arent trying to set any golow records , we just wanna have some fun .... so please keep it FAIR in 06 ........ and IN PATS case , from what i herd , the dude is lucky he didnt knock the shit out of him , you dont get in a mans face in front of a crowd and make him feel threatened , thats how you get your ass kicked and its also very unprofessional ! my hat is off to pat for NOT fighting ....


----------



## CP (Aug 9, 2001)

well said.


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Dec 30 2005, 07:36 PM~4518331
> *its all about the politics ,,,,,,,,,, biggest reason i quit the lrm circuit , was they were letting some people side on the rules ,,, and disqualifying others for the same suff ...and I KNOW ITS STILL GOING ON , why even bother having three judges , if it only takes one to let it slide , after the other two point out the problem with the car ? why even have the rules if your going to bend them ? ....we are currently building a car for the lrm tour , and im making sure that it is to the rules , so if someone beats me buy several inches, im gonna know somethings up and we are gonna get to the bottom of it ! we arent trying to set any golow records , we just wanna have some fun ....  so please keep it FAIR in 06 ........ and IN PATS case , from what i herd , the dude is lucky he didnt knock the shit out of him , you dont get in a mans face in front of a crowd and make him feel threatened , thats how you get your ass kicked and its also very unprofessional ! my hat is off to pat for NOT fighting ....
> *



trust me, they are gonna do whatever they want anyway, even when EVERYONE knows someone is cheating or not... so I guess just deal with it or leave, like several others have done... I know competitors that have quit because of the way things are... and said they won't return until things change... well, it looks like it's only going to get worse so I suspect there will be more leaving LRM competition soon... impartiality is non-existent anymore, all you have to do is pay attention to who is doing what... but, hey what do I know anyways...


----------



## mandingo (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PatFuckin'Burke_@Dec 29 2005, 11:24 PM~4512865
> *For one I was not paying attention to anything but the truck hopping and when it started to roll I stopped. The rules state that the round is over when I stop not when a whistle is blown. I've been hitting switches for 17 years and I now how to control the vehicle. Just remember I hit three others vehicles that day if it was an issue why did they let me return to the arena 3 more times after that. And a 4 show suspension.......... one what grounds.
> *




*Look pat point is you are actin like the judges cant tell yo ass a mutha fuckin thang. You need to listen to the judges. If they say to stop then you need to fuckin stop. Im sure you said more to the judges to piss them off so they aint gonna have it again in 06. Quit actin like you "didnt hear" the fuckin whistle , maybe you had too much nutt in yo ear. *


* You slammed the rear bumper 50 times with the damn judges tellin you to stop. Shit has changed homeboy, it aint 1995 anymore , judging is gettin stricter to the cheatin muthas and also they need to keep bigheaded muthaS IN CHECK LIKE YO ASS WHO THINK THEY CANT BE TOLD ANYTHING. *


----------



## CP (Aug 9, 2001)

i used to take the rules and lrm hopping really seriously. i dont know how much lost sleep we had getting the car ready, travelling thousands of miles, and competing over the last few years. it was the best times and the worst. finally we figured out that the system of judging isnt as fair as it could be, and i cant stand to lose EVEN MORE sleep worrying if the car will pass inspection if we cheat like some of the other competitors do, its kind of a double standard i guess. it kinda sucks that lrm hopping is losing what VERY TINY shred of respect that it still had.


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CP_@Dec 30 2005, 09:37 PM~4518341
> *"Build a man a fire and he will be warm for a day. SET a man on fire and he will be warm for the rest of his life."
> 
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PITBULL (Feb 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CP_@Dec 31 2005, 04:46 AM~4518378
> *i used to take the rules and lrm hopping really seriously. i dont know how much lost sleep we had getting the car ready, travelling thousands of miles, and competing over the last few years. it was the best times and the worst. finally we figured out that the system of judging isnt as fair as it could be, and i cant stand to lose EVEN MORE sleep worrying if the car will pass inspection if we cheat like some of the other competitors do, its kind of a double standard i guess. it kinda sucks that lrm hopping is losing what VERY TINY shred of respect that it still had.
> *


yeah , i know what you mean !......... i feel a rally coming on ...... :biggrin:


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mandingo_@Dec 30 2005, 07:45 PM~4518376
> *Look  pat  point is you are actin like the judges cant tell yo ass a mutha fuckin thang. You need to listen to the judges. If they say to stop then you need to fuckin  stop. Im sure you said more to the judges to piss them off so they aint gonna have it again in 06. Quit actin like you "didnt hear"  the fuckin whistle , maybe you had too much nutt  in yo ear.
> You slammed the rear bumper 50 times with the damn judges tellin you to stop. Shit has changed homeboy, it aint 1995 anymore , judging is gettin stricter to the cheatin muthas and also they need to keep bigheaded muthaS IN CHECK LIKE YO ASS WHO THINK THEY CANT BE TOLD ANYTHING.
> *


please, the judging is just getting more and more biased... Strictness isn't any kind of factor unless it benefits someone's agenda. Some people get away with intentionally cheating and other get called on dumb shit like missing a power steering pump or something ridiculous like that...


----------



## mandingo (Mar 13, 2005)

QUIT FUCKIN CRYIN PAT , MAN UP TO IT . YO ASS FUCKED UP FOR THINKIN YOU COULDNT BE TOLD TO STOP HOPPIN YO SHIT. YOU TOLD THEM SOME FUCKED UP SHIT IM SURE YO WONT BE A MAN AND TELL EVERYONE HERE EXACTLY WHAT YOU SAID BUT YOU NEED TO RESPECT THA GAME AND DONT ACT LIKE YO SHIT DONT SMELL.


----------



## mandingo (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vegashopper_@Dec 30 2005, 07:54 PM~4518437
> *please, the judging is just getting more and more biased... Strictness isn't any kind of factor unless it benefits someone's agenda. Some people get away with intentionally cheating and other get called on dumb shit like missing a power steering pump or something ridiculous like that...*



_YEA YOU RIGHT BUT IN THIS CASE PAT DID DO WRONG._


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mandingo_@Dec 30 2005, 07:56 PM~4518452
> *YEA YOU RIGHT  BUT IN THIS CASE PAT DID DO WRONG.
> *


oh yeah, were you there??? right next to them??? did you witness first hand what happened??? Trust me, even if he didn't stop at the "whistle" the whistle has ONLY been used in dancing for years... hoppers don't pay attention to a whistle... and it's very possible that what Pat said happened, with the threatening and disrespectful tone of voice, really happened...


----------



## mandingo (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vegashopper_@Dec 30 2005, 08:00 PM~4518488
> *oh yeah, were you there??? right next to them??? did you witness first hand what happened??? Trust me, even if he didn't stop at the "whistle" the whistle has ONLY been used in dancing for years... hoppers don't pay attention to a whistle... and it's very possible that what Pat said happened, with the threatening and disrespectful tone of voice, really happened...
> *


*i TALKED TO A FEW PEOPLE WHO ARE ON THIS THREAD. MY BOY HAS THE VIDEO TAPE IN HOUSTON. EVERY HOPPER WAS ON A WHISTLE. THEY ALL HAVE 1 MINUTE OF HOPPING. UNLESS PAT IS DEAF FROM HIS LEFT EAR HE WAS TOLD TO STOP AND THE WHISTLE WAS BLOWN . PAT KEPT ON GOING. IM SURE VEGAS YOU WERE THERE. LET PAT SAY EXACTLY WHAT HE SAID. OR BETTER YET BRETT CANT REFRESH YO DAMN MEMMORY. *


----------



## mandingo (Mar 13, 2005)

uh oh pats here ...


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mandingo_@Dec 30 2005, 08:06 PM~4518544
> *i TALKED TO A FEW PEOPLE WHO ARE ON THIS THREAD. MY BOY HAS THE VIDEO TAPE IN HOUSTON. EVERY HOPPER WAS ON A WHISTLE. THEY ALL HAVE 1 MINUTE OF HOPPING. UNLESS PAT IS DEAF FROM HIS LEFT EAR HE WAS TOLD TO STOP AND THE WHISTLE WAS BLOWN . PAT KEPT ON GOING. IM SURE  VEGAS YOU WERE THERE. LET PAT SAY EXACTLY WHAT HE SAID. OR BETTER YET BRETT CANT REFRESH YO DAMN MEMMORY.
> *


as a matter of fact, no... I wasn't there. Which is why I'm not saying who was right or wrong, just what is possible... I've known Pat for quite a while and while he is a bit quick tempered from time to time (but what fierce competitor isn't), I've also seen the scenario he's talking about... so trust me, it could be either story, but I am more likely to believe the view of the competitor...


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

i say fuck the whistle 
you spend thousands of dollars and many hours trying to perfect you shit and you only get 1 fucking minute 
many guys drive thousands of miles to show theyre shit off 
this is Super Show once a year event 
cant the judges give a guy a break and stop getting so fucking personal on the whistle shit 
i say give them three minutes.
i would also like a bigger arena for the guys to go off on. 
i know when the car is on a roll all you want to do is go off and get switch happy
i guess the competitors should have some say on this


----------



## mandingo (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hoss805_@Dec 30 2005, 08:39 PM~4518628
> *i say fuck the whistle
> you spend thousands of dollars and many hours trying to perfect you shit  and you only get 1 fucking minute
> many guys drive thousands of miles to show theyre shit off
> ...



:roflmao: Its not hard to listn to the whistle . 3 MIN OF HOPPING, DAMN BRO I GET BORED OF SEEING THE SAME CAR HOP FOR 15 SEC STAYIN @ THE SAME HEIGHT. IF EACH HOPPER HAD TO HOP THREE MIN , WE MIGHT AS WELL BRING A SLEEPIN BAG TO THE LRM SUPER SHOW.
Car & Truck Hop & Dance General & Safety Rules


1. Registration: All entries must completely and accurately fill-out registration forms and pay fees at designated area. Registration for all shows (except for the Las Vegas Super Show at which all vehicles must pre-register) is done on the morning of the event. Registration closes one hour before the published show opening time.
2. Failure to comply with a Go-Lo judge’s request at any time is unsportsmanlike conduct and grounds for disqualification. Unsportsmanlike conduct by entrant or any member of his crew in the registration, pit, staging area, show grounds or hopping arena is grounds for disqualification of contestant from that show and the following two (2) shows and entrant forfeits prize (if any) from that show. Unsportsmanlike conduct deemed as "cheating" by the judges shall be grounds for disqualification from two (2) additional shows, for a total of four shows.


----------



## PatFuckin'Burke (Oct 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mandingo_@Dec 30 2005, 07:45 PM~4518376
> *Look  pat  point is you are actin like the judges cant tell yo ass a mutha fuckin thang. You need to listen to the judges. If they say to stop then you need to fuckin  stop. Im sure you said more to the judges to piss them off so they aint gonna have it again in 06. Quit actin like you "didnt hear"  the fuckin whistle , maybe you had too much nutt  in yo ear.
> You slammed the rear bumper 50 times with the damn judges tellin you to stop. Shit has changed homeboy, it aint 1995 anymore , judging is gettin stricter to the cheatin muthas and also they need to keep bigheaded muthaS IN CHECK LIKE YO ASS WHO THINK THEY CANT BE TOLD ANYTHING.
> *


All I did was follow the rules........ I did not know they had a separate set of rules just for me. As to THEIR rules the round is over when the vehicles stops moving.......... not when a whistle is blown......... and my argument was that I stopped according to THEIR rules not mine. The reason I kept going was to try and hit the bumper harder to throw the front wheels up. What I did with the switch was within the rules and the fact that I wasn't going to let them intimidate me into doing something else was where the argument started. They came at me screaming yelling and waving there arms................ how would you handle that. Considering how bad they where trying to disrespect me in front of 10,000 people I think I handled it well.


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Here is THEIR rules as written by Brett in another post....
.
.

2. Failure to comply with a Go-Lo judge’s request at any time is unsportsmanlike conduct and grounds for disqualification. Unsportsmanlike conduct by entrant or any member of his crew in the registration, pit, staging area, show grounds or hopping arena is grounds for disqualification of contestant from that show and the following two (2) shows and entrant forfeits prize (if any) from that show. Unsportsmanlike conduct deemed as "cheating" by the judges shall be grounds for disqualification from two (2) additional shows, for a total of four shows. 

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
According to THIER rules I can only be disqualified for 2 Shows, but it also says CCE is disqualified too. I don't remember being disqualified, in fact I remember hopping 3 more vehicles after this incident. Unless hitting the bumper too many times is cheating then 2 shows at most and there tour sponsor can't hop either.


----------



## DOUBLE TROUBLE (Aug 10, 2004)

Fuck that shit- :angry: -these putos have been fucking up lately.
First, thier magazine is a joke.(my collection started in 1981 till today) Im cancelling my subscription. 

Second, thier shows have been all politics for about the past 10 years ,(Big homie let me know) Why do you think rug burns, hustler 63 and a couple more heavy hitters didnt show up? Because its not worth the time anymore.

This is supposed to be the biggest and tightest car trade in the world. Look, 4x4 trucks cant touch us, Hot-rodders cant touch us, Choppers are close but still cant touch us. We take a hobby and build it into a dynasty.(lifestyle-imperials-dukes-uso-rollers only)

Im thinkin a fuckin REAL boycott would do the trick. No no not even a boycott, a organized strike like a union would do. I dont need to read that shit I GOT THE FUCKING INTERNET/LAYITLOW RIGHT HERE.

SEND YOUR $5 EVERY MONTH TO THE LAYITLOW HOMIE(WEBMASTER) AND TELL HIM TO HOOK US UP WITH SOME REAL SHIT. WE GOT ENOUGH PEOPLE HERE TO SEND ONE PERSON IN EVERY MAJOR CITY A DIGITAL CAMERA, AND CAPTURE A SATURDAY NIGHT IN EVERY CITY COAST TO COAST.

"1 side of trouble"


----------



## Team SMB FAB-LAB (Apr 8, 2002)

Even if Pat broke the rules they let him hop several more cars. Must not have been a big deal till he said he was coming back! Somebody must be scared! :uh:


----------



## LA FAMILIA C.C. (Jun 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JokerManN808_@Dec 29 2005, 06:06 PM~4509032
> *hmmm....two words come to mind ....fuck lrm ... real hopping isnt in the pit..its on the street...
> *


I haven't been in the game for that long but to be honest I could careless about LMG they didn't showed me no love when I tried to register my club to their website too much bull shit but I do appreciate the love they showed when they posted our Fathers Day BBQ on their December's edition you know they have gotten abit too comercial. 

Hey Pat don't stress it man just do what you do man to be honest I think that someone else out there with a name in the game should start a new thing you know. Perhaps a Lay It Low Tour straight from the streets, yah dig?
or a Trucha Tour etc...
Just my 2 cents.


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LA FAMILIA C.C._@Dec 31 2005, 08:39 AM~4520342
> *I haven't been in the game for that long but to be honest I could careless about LMG they didn't showed me no love when I tried to register my club to their website too much bull shit but I do appreciate the love they showed when they posted our Fathers Day BBQ on their December's edition you know they have gotten abit too comercial.
> 
> Hey Pat don't stress it man just do what you do man to be honest I think that someone else out there with a name in the game should  start a new thing you know. Perhaps a Lay It Low Tour straight from the streets, yah dig?
> ...



what happened with that homie...?


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

Hey Pat... I was going through some old Scrape Magazines from back in the late 90's last night Almost every show covered in the mags had your name in print... :thumbsup:


----------



## LA FAMILIA C.C. (Jun 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE TROUBLE_@Dec 30 2005, 11:40 PM~4518934
> *Fuck that shit- :angry: -these putos have been fucking up lately.
> First, thier magazine is a joke.(my collection started in 1981 till today) Im cancelling my subscription.
> 
> ...


Real Talk OG
That's what the fuck I'm talking about homie uffin:

Hey Pat from what it seems you have hard listening and the judges said STOP its plain and simple just like with bitches STOP, NO AND DON'T lol.hahaha
but yeah why let you keeo hopping and not say a thing to CCE I feel you on that but like DOUBLE TROUBLE said back in the days LRM was the shit for the past 10 years they have been getting slopy so why not start a new empire a new breed, like all the other OG heavy hitters said things have chage, so why not bring back them so loved old days that i wasn't part of


----------



## PITBULL (Feb 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hoss805_@Dec 31 2005, 05:39 AM~4518628
> *i say fuck the whistle
> you spend thousands of dollars and many hours trying to perfect you shit  and you only get 1 fucking minute
> many guys drive thousands of miles to show theyre shit off
> ...


exactly :biggrin:


----------



## mandingo (Mar 13, 2005)

*I STILL WANNA KNOW WHAT PAT REALLY SAID TO THE JUDGES *


----------



## PITBULL (Feb 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mandingo_@Dec 31 2005, 05:10 PM~4520495
> *I STILL WANNA KNOW WHAT PAT REALLY SAID TO THE JUDGES
> *


i herd it was with the security and the anouncer , not the judges ... :dunno:


----------



## PatFuckin'Burke (Oct 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mandingo_@Dec 31 2005, 08:10 AM~4520495
> *I STILL WANNA KNOW WHAT PAT REALLY SAID TO THE JUDGES
> *


There where no words excharged between me and the judges.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mandingo_@Dec 31 2005, 10:10 AM~4520495
> *I STILL WANNA KNOW WHAT PAT REALLY SAID TO THE JUDGES
> *


Damn, you must not have read all the posts. He got into it with SECURITY, not the judges. That is why it is bullshit.


----------



## DOUBLE TROUBLE (Aug 10, 2004)

simon, la familia, too bad BLVD magazine went out so quick. I like the things they brought to the table, close ups, personal talk and all that shit.

I got a question: WHO OWNS LOWRIDER MAGAZINE NOW??


----------



## PatFuckin'Burke (Oct 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE TROUBLE_@Dec 31 2005, 11:05 AM~4521096
> *simon, la familia, too bad BLVD magazine went out so quick. I like the things they brought to the table, close ups, personal talk and all that shit.
> 
> I got a question: WHO OWNS LOWRIDER MAGAZINE NOW??
> *


Primedia Group


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

i think the people that own trucking magazine own lowrider magazine also


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

YES THEY DO. They own a lot more of the Car Enthusiatics mags


----------



## LA FAMILIA C.C. (Jun 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE TROUBLE_@Dec 31 2005, 01:05 PM~4521096
> *simon, la familia, too bad BLVD magazine went out so quick. I like the things they brought to the table, close ups, personal talk and all that shit.
> 
> I got a question: WHO OWNS LOWRIDER MAGAZINE NOW??
> *


BLVD are not in the game anymore?
I love their magazines and calenders but to be honest we need something for the hood man. Lay It Low will blow out LRM any time 
I have been talking to this guy from the west that works with the lowrider magzinein the west forgot the name of the magazine though you may know them sorry bout the name but anyway they've been talking about expanding to the east coast and I told them that hey I' could be their midle man out here but that's on some other shit.

Great minds think alike homie but def someone should come out with a national event or magazine for street folks that are not into rules where eveything is everything and I think that Lay It Low should consider this.


----------



## LA FAMILIA C.C. (Jun 30, 2004)

can someone name some of the lowrider magazines that are on the shelf


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LA FAMILIA C.C._@Dec 31 2005, 12:48 PM~4521705
> *can someone name some of the lowrider magazines that are on the shelf
> *


street customs,plain mag, no ads.just straght streetcars


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)




----------



## LA FAMILIA C.C. (Jun 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Dec 31 2005, 02:53 PM~4521739
> *street customs,plain mag, no ads.just straght streetcars
> *


I think that it was street customs they be having that Lowrider Art section in the beginning uh?


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LA FAMILIA C.C._@Dec 31 2005, 12:56 PM~4521759
> *I think that it was street customs they be having that Lowrider Art section in the beginning uh?
> *


not sure,but i think someone else should organize a show tour,or even a nice monthly magazine.I wouldnt mind paying extra $$ to see this.I have had bad experiences with LRM shows before but i am stuck paying 30-35 entry because its the only major show that everyone goes too.A idea that was brought up was make this a pay site,or a section of it pay-site,and with that money organize shows and maybe even a mag.to tell you the truth lowriders are arm-pit of auto customizing.


----------



## northbay (May 7, 2005)

probly street low magazine. the through shows on the west.GOOD MAGAZINE


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Dec 31 2005, 12:04 PM~4521810
> *not sure,but i think someone else should organize a show tour,or even a nice monthly magazine.I wouldnt mind paying extra $$ to see this.I have had bad experiences with LRM shows before but i am stuck paying 30-35 entry because its the only major show that everyone goes too.A idea that was brought up was make this a pay site,or a section of it pay-site,and with that money organize shows and maybe even a mag.to tell you the truth lowriders are arm-pit of auto customizing.
> *


there should be another car show curcuit


----------



## PITBULL (Feb 14, 2002)

hhhhhhhhhmmmmmmmmmm , i wonder why there isnt any response from lrm ?dont tell me they dont care , this topic has been viewed 500 times within about 6-8 hours .... bad for business id say , no reply is like saying we really dont give a dam about the people , and that means YOU ! ....... looks like to me they need someone in public relations .... :0 :biggrin:


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Dec 31 2005, 03:31 PM~4522294
> *hhhhhhhhhmmmmmmmmmm , i wonder why there isnt any response from lrm ?dont tell me they dont care , this topic has been viewed 500 times within about 6-8 hours .... bad for business id say , no reply is like saying we really dont give a dam about the people , and that means YOU ! ....... looks like to me they need someone in public relations .... :0  :biggrin:
> *


Is there anyone on here from LRM?


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Dec 31 2005, 06:15 PM~4523619
> *Is there anyone on here from LRM?
> *




LRMhopjudge2004

Last Active Dec 24, 2005 - 01:48 PM 

But there is always a guest option....................... :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Dec 31 2005, 04:31 PM~4522294
> *hhhhhhhhhmmmmmmmmmm , i wonder why there isnt any response from lrm ?dont tell me they dont care , this topic has been viewed 500 times within about 6-8 hours .... bad for business id say , no reply is like saying we really dont give a dam about the people , and that means YOU ! ....... looks like to me they need someone in public relations .... :0  :biggrin:
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## CP (Aug 9, 2001)

pat is banned from the next 4 new year celbrations also, for mouthing off to dick clarks security people.


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CP_@Dec 31 2005, 11:30 PM~4525398
> *pat is banned from the next 4 new year celbrations also, for mouthing off to dick clarks security people.
> *


 :nono: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CP_@Jan 1 2006, 12:30 AM~4525398
> *pat is banned from the next 4 new year celbrations also, for mouthing off to dick clarks security people.
> *


Now that is funny as hell :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PatFuckin'Burke (Oct 4, 2005)

Thank you guys and gals for all the support and I'm not going to give up this fight. Whether I'm right or wrong the crime has to fit the punishment. On Oct. 9 is when then should have done something...........not some pussy ass E-mail from one of the judges 3 months later. These judges cannot police themselves................. There has to be some sort of appeals process. I will not let Brett D-bo the rule book.......... I think they know that. That's why I got a sanction on my computer 3 months later. No one had shit to say until they figured out that I was serious about competing again.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

As for all the haters now is not the time to run your dick suckers. We all have to stick together! LRM used to be the greatest shows around they put lowriding on the map. I remember when I would compete at a LRM show and the arena would be packed to the ceiling with standing room only. That's when we had our own rules comity, a 250 protest option, and were able to appeal. Slowly LRM has taken away all control from the competitors and we let them. No they cater to the large car clubs to keep there attendance up and fuck the little guys whether you're hopping or showing. All you old guys know what I'm talking about.............. and to the newbies it used to be better. I think "WE" the competitors need a rules counsel to represent our interests to LRM and make them listen. A representative from all the clubs be on the counsel. The white guys with NO PRIDE are calling the shots right now............ and we have to do something about it. 
Those of you who think we can do nothing about it.............you're WRONG! All of our little voices combined is much bigger than any LRM official. This is who we are and what we are. These guys aren't in there garages for 72 hours with no sleep just so we can get a little sanctification for showing our works of art to some people for a little recognition.......... we are! So lets fight for what we know is right and not let the guys who know nothing about what we do make the rules.


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PatFuckin'Burke_@Jan 1 2006, 09:43 AM~4526979
> *Thank you guys and gals for all the support and I'm not going to give up this fight. Whether I'm right or wrong the crime has to fit the punishment. On Oct. 9 is when then should have done something...........not some pussy ass E-mail from one of the judges 3 months later. These judges cannot police themselves................. There has to be some sort of appeals process. I will not let Brett D-bo the rule book.......... I think they know that. That's why I got a sanction on my computer 3 months later. No one had shit to say until they figured out that I was serious about competing again.
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...



pats got a point,

remember it wasnt too long ago that USO banned LRM shows....and look how thin lowrider mags got during that time, and how much shit changed then.

together we are unstoppable


----------



## mandingo (Mar 13, 2005)

rock on guys!!!!!!!!!!! we rock! !!!!!!!!!


----------



## mandingo (Mar 13, 2005)

If I were to ban lrm it would be beacause of the weak as pay outs and the fucked up rude staff. Lrm sucks ballls.


----------



## unforgiven50insp (Nov 6, 2005)

Free Pat Burke. Free Pat Burke. Free Pat Burke. Free Pat Burke. Free Pat Burke
Free Pat Burke. Free Pat Burke. Free Pat Burke. Free Pat Burke. Free Pat Burke
Free Pat Burke. Free Pat Burke. Free Pat Burke. Free Pat Burke. Free Pat Burke
Free Pat Burke. Free Pat Burke. Free Pat Burke. Free Pat Burke. Free Pat Burke
Free Pat Burke. Free Pat Burke. Free Pat Burke. Free Pat Burke. Free Pat Burke
Free Pat Burke. Free Pat Burke. Free Pat Burke. Free Pat Burke. Free Pat Burke
Free Pat Burke. Free Pat Burke. Free Pat Burke. Free Pat Burke. Free Pat Burke
Free Pat Burke. Free Pat Burke. Free Pat Burke. Free Pat Burke. Free Pat Burke
Free Pat Burke. Free Pat Burke. Free Pat Burke. Free Pat Burke. Free Pat Burke
Free Pat Burke. Free Pat Burke. Free Pat Burke. Free Pat Burke. Free Pat Burke
Free Pat Burke. Free Pat Burke. Free Pat Burke. Free Pat Burke. Free Pat Burke
Free Pat Burke. Free Pat Burke. Free Pat Burke. Free Pat Burke. Free Pat Burke
Free Pat Burke. Free Pat Burke. Free Pat Burke. Free Pat Burke. Free Pat Burke
Free Pat Burke. Free Pat Burke. Free Pat Burke. Free Pat Burke. Free Pat Burke
Free Pat Burke. Free Pat Burke. Free Pat Burke. Free Pat Burke. Free Pat Burke
Free Pat Burke. Free Pat Burke. Free Pat Burke. Free Pat Burke. Free Pat Burke
Free Pat Burke. Free Pat Burke. Free Pat Burke. Free Pat Burke. Free Pat Burke
Free Pat Burke. Free Pat Burke. Free Pat Burke. Free Pat Burke. Free Pat Burke
Free Pat Burke. Free Pat Burke. Free Pat Burke. Free Pat Burke. Free Pat Burke
Free Pat Burke. Free Pat Burke. Free Pat Burke. Free Pat Burke. Free Pat Burke
Free Pat Burke. Free Pat Burke. Free Pat Burke. Free Pat Burke. Free Pat Burke
Free Pat Burke. Free Pat Burke. Free Pat Burke. Free Pat Burke. Free Pat Burke
Free Pat Burke. Free Pat Burke. Free Pat Burke. Free Pat Burke. Free Pat Burke
Free Pat Burke. Free Pat Burke. Free Pat Burke. Free Pat Burke. Free Pat Burke
Free Pat Burke. Free Pat Burke. Free Pat Burke. Free Pat Burke. Free Pat Burke
Free Pat Burke. Free Pat Burke. Free Pat Burke. Free Pat Burke. Free Pat Burke
Free Pat Burke. Free Pat Burke. Free Pat Burke. Free Pat Burke. Free Pat Burke
Free Pat Burke. Free Pat Burke. Free Pat Burke. Free Pat Burke. Free Pat Burke
Free Pat Burke. Free Pat Burke. Free Pat Burke. Free Pat Burke. Free Pat Burke
Free Pat Burke. Free Pat Burke. Free Pat Burke. Free Pat Burke. Free Pat Burke
Free Pat Burke. Free Pat Burke. Free Pat Burke. Free Pat Burke. Free Pat Burke
Free Pat Burke. Free Pat Burke. Free Pat Burke. Free Pat Burke. Free Pat Burke
Free Pat Burke. Free Pat Burke. Free Pat Burke. Free Pat Burke. Free Pat Burke
Free Pat Burke. Free Pat Burke. Free Pat Burke. Free Pat Burke. Free Pat Burke
Free Pat Burke. Free Pat Burke. Free Pat Burke. Free Pat Burke. Free Pat Burke
Free Pat Burke. Free Pat Burke. Free Pat Burke. Free Pat Burke. Free Pat Burke
Free Pat Burke. Free Pat Burke. Free Pat Burke. Free Pat Burke. Free Pat Burke
Free Pat Burke. Free Pat Burke. Free Pat Burke. Free Pat Burke. Free Pat Burke
Free Pat Burke. Free Pat Burke. Free Pat Burke. Free Pat Burke. Free Pat Burke
Free Pat Burke. Free Pat Burke. Free Pat Burke. Free Pat Burke. Free Pat Burke


----------



## KINGLOWNESS (Nov 13, 2002)

I have e-mailed ALL OF THEM we'll see what happens


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PatFuckin'Burke_@Dec 29 2005, 05:00 PM~4508973
> *I recently received an E-mail from head judge Brett at Lowrider magazine trying to ban me from the first 4 shows over something they started. As per say there rules they can't do it. I've been suspended from competition for breaking the rules by arguing with security(I assume they haven't told me why). The rules state if I argue with Go Lo officials. I did not. I argued with security. The funny thing is I wasn't even a competitor at the Oct. 9 super show. I hit someone else's switches. I really could use some help with this appeal. I will post the e-mail they sent me and I encourage you all to call and e-mail in support of my appeal. I will list the E-mail addys of the people involved. I also need video tapes if anyone was there. I'm looking for different video angles. This might become a legal battle. I won't let this go. If I have any supporters on this who would like to see me compete again please help me out. PM me if you have any tapes or info. I've been competing for over 10 years without a single incident. This sanction is unprecedented.
> Thank You,
> 
> ...






Its not like you cant live without LRM :uh: ....why not just Support other shows with less payout, and forget about LRM show all together. From what I have read and am understanding you need LRM more, then they need you. Why give them the satisfaction to now that people are willing to go to great lenghts to get back to their shows.

Support local shows, and Forget LRM. When people start going to the shows, and see that their favorite hopper, dancer, show car isn't there then they will stop going to the show and then you will have won the war not the battle.


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

lrm is getting to be a joke in more ways then one. I haven't even went to some of the shows up in denver because you see the same cars that have been there for three years. It's probably that way because people are tired of the way the rules are changing. You buy a lowrider magazine and you see the same cars in the pages hopping and dancing when there are different cars competing. What ever happened to recognizing the people that have made this lifestyle and sport what it is today, and not by punishing them because of a stupid argument or remark that happened or didn't happen. I hope something changesfor the benefit of the contenders if not then we need a different circuit to get started up.


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

LRM is kinda fucked 
i havent picked up one of they're magazines in a while 
i used to collect them but i seen it no so interesting lately 
they dont let you post up your shows and events on they're magazine no more do they? 
i remember i would pick up the magazine to find out what the scoop was around my area, see if there was anything coming up


----------



## PatFuckin'Burke (Oct 4, 2005)

ttt


----------



## robocon (Dec 17, 2004)

good luck big pat.


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by robocon_@Jan 1 2006, 10:54 PM~4530582
> *good luck big pat.
> *



   i'm there with ya


----------



## SERIOUS (Jun 11, 2002)

I don't know you Pat. Sometimes your a dick on here. You act like your shit don't stink sometimes. But, I'll back you up. Just because I dont like to judge someone I havent met in person. You are also a big competitor. I admire what youv'e done for the sport despite the attitude I've seen in some of your posts. I hope you can beat this B.S. and maybe if I get my dancer finshed this season. I'll have the opportunity to meet you in person and see what kinda person you are face to face. Good luck

...................Free Pat Burke..........


----------



## SERIOUS (Jun 11, 2002)

So, if we are gonna help get Pat back. Is there gonna be some kind of petition drawn up? where do you send LRM an e-mail? Lets make some "FREE PAT BURKE" buttons or stickers. :roflmao:


----------



## SERIOUS (Jun 11, 2002)

sent a few emails in support. We'll see Pat


----------



## lowridinimpala1964 (Jan 19, 2005)

that sux...hope you get back in there


----------



## Joker808 (May 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SERIOUSHYDROS_@Jan 2 2006, 02:16 AM~4531424
> *I don't know you Pat. Sometimes your a dick on here. You act like your shit don't stink sometimes. But, I'll back you up. Just because I dont like to judge someone I havent met in person. You are also a big competitor. I admire what youv'e done for the sport despite the attitude I've seen in some of your posts. I hope you can beat this B.S. and maybe if I get my dancer finshed this season. I'll have the opportunity to meet you in person and see what kinda person you are face to face. Good luck
> 
> ...................Free Pat Burke..........
> *


thats how i feel...but i respect him because he has been in the game a long ass time.. i say there needs to be another boycott of the magazine for many reasons..


----------



## Joker808 (May 29, 2002)

http://www.petitiononline.com/petition.html

http://www.thepetitionsite.com/

http://www.petitionspot.com/


i think we should petition lrm for many changes...


----------



## DZN customs (Jul 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SERIOUSHYDROS_@Jan 2 2006, 03:16 AM~4531424
> *I don't know you Pat. Sometimes your a dick on here. You act like your shit don't stink sometimes. But, I'll back you up. Just because I dont like to judge someone I havent met in person. You are also a big competitor. I admire what youv'e done for the sport despite the attitude I've seen in some of your posts. I hope you can beat this B.S. and maybe if I get my dancer finshed this season. I'll have the opportunity to meet you in person and see what kinda person you are face to face. Good luck
> 
> ...................Free Pat Burke..........
> *



Pat is a cocky bastard sometimes, but you'll never meet a more genuinely cool person, I consider him to be a good friend and will without a doubt do anything I can to make some noise in this matter.


----------



## DZN customs (Jul 10, 2003)

how about we just jack the lowrider forums??? 



I'm registering right now


----------



## MightyFineFiftyNine (Feb 24, 2004)

Hey Pat, here's an idea, go down to the Miami show in Feb and start a boycottat the hop, like you almost made happen back in '99 or whenever it was. You know you almost had that happen, except for one certain Hi-low competitor who didn't want to go through with it.......

You know you would have the support there and could make it happen. So I say, go down there and boycott the hop and get all the competitors on your side. That would be pretty bad if there was no hop at the LRM show in Miami. :0


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MightyFineFiftyNine_@Jan 2 2006, 10:41 AM~4533313
> *Hey Pat, here's an idea, go down to the Miami show in Feb and start a boycottat the hop, like you almost made happen back in '99 or whenever it was. You know you almost had that happen, except for one certain Hi-low competitor who didn't want to go through with it.......
> 
> You know you would have the support there and could make it happen. So I say, go down there and boycott the hop and get all the competitors on your side. That would be pretty bad if there was no hop at the LRM show in Miami. :0
> *


that wont happen,i know a couple of people going to that hop that wont give up there 5 minutes of fame.


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DZN customs_@Jan 2 2006, 09:56 AM~4532813
> *how about we just jack the lowrider forums???
> I'm registering right now
> *


 :thumbsup: 
Lowridermagazine.com...................... :0


----------



## T BONE (Feb 2, 2002)

http://forums.lowridermagazine.com/ubbthre...&gonew=1#UNREAD


----------



## DZN customs (Jul 10, 2003)

ttt


go to the LRM website and show your support!!!


----------



## JesusChrist® (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PatFuckin'Burke_@Dec 29 2005, 05:00 PM~4508973
> *I recently received an E-mail from head judge Brett at Lowrider magazine trying to ban me from the first 4 shows over something they started. As per say there rules they can't do it. I've been suspended from competition for breaking the rules by arguing with security(I assume they haven't told me why). The rules state if I argue with Go Lo officials. I did not. I argued with security. The funny thing is I wasn't even a competitor at the Oct. 9 super show. I hit someone else's switches. I really could use some help with this appeal. I will post the e-mail they sent me and I encourage you all to call and e-mail in support of my appeal. I will list the E-mail addys of the people involved. I also need video tapes if anyone was there. I'm looking for different video angles. This might become a legal battle. I won't let this go. If I have any supporters on this who would like to see me compete again please help me out. PM me if you have any tapes or info. I've been competing for over 10 years without a single incident. This sanction is unprecedented.
> Thank You,
> 
> ...


be strong my son...and you will prevail!!!


----------



## unforgiven50insp (Nov 6, 2005)

FREE PAT BURKE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SQUASH (Jan 16, 2003)

thats some bs.LRM has sucked for years now i havent been to a lrm show since 99.jacked up prices on tickets.i got your back pat


----------



## 33rdFleetWood (Jan 24, 2005)

good luck on this pat but if u think about the boycott the **** at lrm wont give a shit cause the way they see it is they wont have to pay out any hoppers and we all know they are all about there money so i say do what ever u think is right but as soon as u get a chance tear them a new asshole in the pit and put a i love brett sticker on ur bumper just to fuck with that little *** hahahahaha dont let these haters side track u cause then they win keep doing ur damn thing patt after all thats why thier mad


----------



## 33rdFleetWood (Jan 24, 2005)

FREE PAT BURKE LET HIM HOP FUCK LRM


----------



## Mr.Andres (Aug 21, 2005)

FUCK LRM ESE...BUNCH OF FUCKIN PUTOS....KEEP IT ON THE STREET HOMIE..WHERE IT COUNTS..GET THAT RESPECT FROM YOUR FELLOW LOWRIDERS...NOT FROM SOME MAGAZINE...JUST MY 2 CENTS..GOOD LUCK PAT.


----------



## LA FAMILIA C.C. (Jun 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by japSW20+Dec 31 2005, 03:04 PM~4521810-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah actualy yes its Street Low Mag


----------



## LA FAMILIA C.C. (Jun 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PatFuckin'Burke_@Jan 1 2006, 11:43 AM~4526979
> *Thank you guys and gals for all the support and I'm not going to give up this fight. Whether I'm right or wrong the crime has to fit the punishment. On Oct. 9 is when then should have done something...........not some pussy ass E-mail from one of the judges 3 months later. These judges cannot police themselves................. There has to be some sort of appeals process. I will not let Brett D-bo the rule book.......... I think they know that. That's why I got a sanction on my computer 3 months later. No one had shit to say until they figured out that I was serious about competing again.
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...


Pat that's what Double Trouble and I been saying fool


----------



## LA FAMILIA C.C. (Jun 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hoss805_@Jan 1 2006, 02:38 PM~4527527
> *LRM is kinda fucked
> i havent picked up one of they're magazines in a while
> i used to collect them but i seen it no so interesting lately
> ...


Actually they now have a forum chat ting going http://www.lowridermagazine.com/events/ that's what they got going.


----------



## LA FAMILIA C.C. (Jun 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 33rdFleetWood_@Jan 3 2006, 02:06 AM~4538132
> *good luck on this pat but if u think about the boycott the **** at lrm wont give a shit cause the way they see it is they wont have to pay out any hoppers and we all know they are all about there money so i say do what ever u think is right but as soon as u get a chance tear them a new asshole in the pit and put a i love brett sticker on ur bumper just to fuck with that little *** hahahahaha dont let these haters side track u cause then they win keep doing ur damn thing patt after all thats why thier mad
> *


Money:dunno: hoping for $300 man, you're a fool they make their money by the people that attend to the shows, so if noone hops no body will show up. it would be just as an other old school car show.


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

I'm really into Unions but maybe competitors would benfit from a car hopping/ dancing Union... LoL :dunno: 

or just start a independant car hopping / Dancing show circut...??? come up with rules for it and have people compete in different regions?


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Jan 3 2006, 06:48 AM~4538650
> *I'm really into Unions but maybe competitors would benfit from a car hopping/ dancing Union... LoL  :dunno:
> 
> or just start a independant car hopping / Dancing show circut...??? come up with rules for it and have people compete in different regions?
> *


I would rather see LRM ge tthere shit together then wipe them off the map,remember theyre the ones who put lowriding out there.


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Jan 3 2006, 09:54 AM~4538812
> *I would rather see LRM ge tthere shit together then wipe them off the map,remember theyre the ones who put lowriding out there.
> *




what about a competors union... ?


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Jan 3 2006, 07:55 AM~4538818
> *what about a competors union... ?
> *


yea definetely,something has to be done.


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Jan 3 2006, 09:56 AM~4538822
> *yea definetely,something has to be done.
> *




It would give all the competitors a voice... maybe even a seat in the rules commity... If people were serious about making that happen I think a lot of good could come out of it... :dunno:


----------



## Team SMB FAB-LAB (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Jan 3 2006, 08:48 AM~4538650
> *I'm really into Unions but maybe competitors would benfit from a car hopping/ dancing Union... LoL  :dunno:
> 
> or just start a independant car hopping / Dancing show circut...??? come up with rules for it and have people compete in different regions?
> *



This is a great idea... I like the idea to start a Independant Car Hop Association.. ummmm


----------



## LA FAMILIA C.C. (Jun 30, 2004)

Good thinking BLUE


----------



## DZN customs (Jul 10, 2003)

Maybe a revitalization of the IHCA?? That would be cool. 



But for now just register at lowriders website and make it known that we won't take their shit


My screen name is freepatburke!!


----------



## LA FAMILIA C.C. (Jun 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DZN customs_@Jan 3 2006, 10:32 AM~4538927
> *Maybe a revitalization of the IHCA??   That would be cool.
> But for now just register at lowriders website and make it known that we won't take their shit
> My screen name is !!freepatburke*


sweet
What's IHCA?


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LA FAMILIA C.C.+Jan 3 2006, 10:14 AM~4538887-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I remember that.... maybe or somthing new.. but either way if the competitors are unhappy about things then they all def need to work together and do somthing... starting a union of some sort would give them all a voice..


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LA FAMILIA C.C._@Jan 3 2006, 10:38 AM~4538944
> *sweet
> What's IHCA?
> *




it was somthing like International Hopping Competitors Assoc.


----------



## enough_talkin (Aug 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Jan 3 2006, 08:48 AM~4538650
> *I'm really into Unions but maybe competitors would benfit from a car hopping/ dancing Union... LoL  :dunno:
> 
> or just start a independant car hopping / Dancing show circut...??? come up with rules for it and have people compete in different regions?
> *


that would be good....there would have to be alot of governing inside it though... it would have to be kept cheater free for it to work


----------



## LA FAMILIA C.C. (Jun 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by enough_talkin_@Jan 3 2006, 12:07 PM~4539247
> *that would be good....there would have to be alot of governing inside it though... it would have to be kept cheater free for it to work
> *


OG hoppers should have a conference meeting cross country and lay down some rules that they think should be in the sport and take it from there. after all they've been doing this for too long I'm sure that manny of the big time hoppers are not too happy with a hole lot of shit going on, ops old topic. :biggrin:


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Jan 3 2006, 06:48 AM~4538650
> *I'm really into Unions but maybe competitors would benfit from a car hopping/ dancing Union... LoL   :dunno:
> 
> or just start a independant car hopping / Dancing show circut...??? come up with rules for it and have people compete in different regions?
> *



pat and i have been talking about something like that, maybe another lowrider "association". to directly compete with GOLO/LRM

with its own tour date and schedule for shows/hops.


----------



## undr8ed (May 25, 2003)

It might be too late, but you could try to find a place CLOSE to the Lowrider show site and just redirect all teh traffic there  
If it got some support, Golo/LRM would DEFINATELY feel it...


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRSMNKYCUSTOMS_@Jan 3 2006, 02:08 PM~4539885
> *pat and i have been talking about something like that, maybe another lowrider "association". to directly compete with GOLO/LRM
> 
> with its own tour date and schedule for shows/hops.
> *





> _Originally posted by undr8ed_@Jan 3 2006, 02:13 PM~4539907
> *It might be too late, but you could try to find a place CLOSE to the Lowrider show site and just redirect all teh traffic there
> If it got some support, Golo/LRM would DEFINATELY feel it...
> *


starting something else all together should be a last option.. it would be a costly undertaking and difficult to organize

see if all the competitors agreed to join a union of some sort you could use that as a tool for negotiation because you have the power in numbers... All you would need is an elected figure head of the union to represent the BEST INTERESTS of the fair competitors... If go/lo didn't agree to your negotiations or a deal the figure head puts on the table then you can organise a nation wide boycott of the shows.... Just my 2 cents..


----------



## LA FAMILIA C.C. (Jun 30, 2004)

HOw can that be hard just throw a Lay It Car Show.
like lowirder.com have their own ANNUAL BBQ.
after all, the people that goes to the LRM shows are here on LIL


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LA FAMILIA C.C._@Jan 3 2006, 02:59 PM~4540252
> *HOw can that be hard just throw a Lay It Car Show.
> like lowirder.com have their own ANNUAL BBQ.
> after all,  the people that goes to the LRM shows are here on LIL
> *



they are talking about starting their own show circut... *not just one show *but many.. that means rules would have to be made from scratch and a bunch of show grounds would have to be set up... promoting would be on a national level...


----------



## PatFuckin'Burke (Oct 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Jan 3 2006, 12:43 PM~4540124
> *starting something else all together should be a last option.. it would be a costly undertaking and difficult to organize
> 
> see if all the competitors agreed to join a union of some sort you could use that as a tool for negotiation because you have the power in numbers... All you would need is an elected figure head of the union to represent the BEST INTERESTS of the fair competitors...  If go/lo didn't agree to your negotiations or a deal the figure head puts on the table then you can organise a nation wide boycott of the shows.... Just my 2 cents..
> *


I agree with this, and plan on organizing a rules comity independent of LRM to promote our(competitors) point of view.


----------



## PatFuckin'Burke (Oct 4, 2005)

I E-mailed LRM and left phone messages last weak and still no reply.


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LA FAMILIA C.C._@Jan 3 2006, 12:59 PM~4540252
> *HOw can that be hard just throw a Lay It Car Show.
> like lowirder.com have their own ANNUAL BBQ.
> after all,  the people that goes to the LRM shows are here on LIL
> *


75% of people at lrm shows,have never built a lowrider or never will,they are there to spectate.thats where LRM's money is at,they have no idea what LIL is or whats going on between shows


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Jan 3 2006, 07:27 PM~4542683
> *75% of people at lrm shows,have never built a lowrider or never will,they are there to spectate.thats where LRM's money is at,they have no idea what LIL is or whats going on between shows
> *


yea, but if you take the cars away from the show and put them somewhere else, that 75% will follow


----------



## KINGLOWNESS (Nov 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PatFuckin'Burke_@Jan 3 2006, 07:33 PM~4541872
> *I E-mailed LRM and left phone messages last weak and still no reply.
> *


I still haven't heard back from any of the people from LRM/GO-LO/PRIMEDIA That I E mailed either.


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

i think you guys are thinking too small.

it doesnt take too much where it would "un-do-able" to form an organization reflective directly of this sport.

every automotive genre has an organization. lowriding does not.

why? is what we do not important enough to be recognized? i dont think so.

im not talking about one show or two shows,..im talking about creating an organization for the lowrider, by the lowrider. we can sanction our own tour schedule and shows. not "needing" to be dependant on a LRM show for real shows and competition.

i am taking this matter very serious and will keep you guys updated. we will know something for 06. and hopefully we will be able to form something


----------



## northbay (May 7, 2005)

IF SOME BODY GOES THROUGH WITH IT AND MAKE IT WORK, THEY WOULD HAVE TO TAKE OUT THE GIANT (LRM). THAT WOULD MEAN MAKING SHOWS THE SAME DATE AS LRM SHOWS. EVEN SAME CASH PRIZES.LOWRIDER NATIONALS WAS A BIGGER HYDROLIC SHOW THE LRM.(BUT THEY STARTED TO FUCK UP). GOOD LUCK TO WHOM EVER, AND LOOK FOWARD TO SOME THING NEW.


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

just a thought,but NOPI is pretty big,in a way it would be smart to make a seperate branch off of NOPI for lowriders.of course we will have to bring all this to NOPI ad see what they say about it


----------



## DZN customs (Jul 10, 2003)

we don't need LRM, or NOPI. starting our own tour of hops and shows would be insanely difficult but the reward would be outstanding


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

damn,that is shady.
i wasent there and i dont know what went donw.but according to what i herd
that is messed up 
why cant the judges let you show off a lil bit even "whistle blows"
people spend good money get there car to there standards,bring it to them,pay 4 the shit to hop,and then they cant even let you hop after the whistle. i think that its fucked that the dude got in your face and tried to act hard in front of all thoes people,you were the better person for not bashin some skuls.how could they have the nerve to let you hop 3 times after and then days later they decide to email you and tell you you cant compete.
.Isnt it a "show" so they should let you show what you brought and not be acting weird about hoppin after the whistle. 

about therer mag.
personaly i do subscribe....i am gonna end my sub.
i havent really liked the content for a long time.
its mostly just big rims ,some of there articles are good but what happend to the car audio pages ,and the art?
i dont want to sound all fucked up but this isnt what lowriding should be about?
its about having a good time and kicking back and respecting everyboadys peice of art.
i thought LRM started in san jo?
did it not?
why dont they ever show anything from out there?
of course there are some exceptions but common its like L.A. L.A. L.A...
S.D. S.D. S.D.....S.V....S.V. .. ZzZzZzzzzZZZzzzzZZZZ
when i get my LRM i look at it once when i get home from school and i am goin to the bathroom.i think i am looking into the toilet .there mag is lacking quality and olny is quanity.
>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
i am not dissrespecting any clubs, citys,or any one this is just my oppinion
plese dont take the city thing in the wrong context.
>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

so in ending in my some what boring post, i got to say that i would deffiantaly rather spend my money on LAY IT LOW than LRM.

FREE PAT!!!


----------



## LA FAMILIA C.C. (Jun 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by blueouija+Jan 3 2006, 02:43 PM~4540124-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by northbay_@Jan 3 2006, 07:03 PM~4542901
> *IF SOME BODY GOES THROUGH WITH IT AND MAKE IT WORK, THEY WOULD HAVE TO TAKE OUT THE GIANT (LRM). THAT WOULD MEAN MAKING SHOWS THE SAME DATE AS LRM SHOWS. EVEN SAME CASH PRIZES.LOWRIDER NATIONALS WAS A BIGGER HYDROLIC SHOW THE LRM.(BUT THEY STARTED TO FUCK UP). GOOD LUCK TO WHOM EVER, AND LOOK FOWARD TO SOME THING NEW.
> *




thants the thing, you would never have to "take on" LRM they are a magazine, not an organization such as NHRA is to hot rods, you can always have shows around the LRM events, theres no reason to schedule them the same.


----------



## hoppinhonda (Nov 15, 2002)

bla bla bla.you lay it low people can't even stick together on here,thats all you people do is bitch and complain, but you still go to the shows.You think you can take on LRM and actually achieve something? I have been hearing this same bull shit every year, and yet nothing changes. How many people on here actually compete at LRM shows? You can count the amount on one hand.


----------



## CP (Aug 9, 2001)

i do.


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CP_@Jan 4 2006, 10:51 PM~4550860
> *i do.
> *


ME TOO.....SOME OF THIS HAS MERIT......BUT IF I REMEMBER CORRECTLY ''PAT'' SAID I AINT GOING TO LET ANYONE TELL ME WHEN TO STOP....SORRY PAT, BUT YOU SAID IT TO MY FACE,BUT A 4 SHOW DISQUALIFICATION IS HEARSH...
BUT IT WILL GIVE PAT MORE TIME TOO GET HIS CAR READY TO TRY AND WHIP MY ASS. :biggrin: J/P


----------



## Rob @ RNL (Dec 7, 2005)

i do also .. half a hand is full :biggrin:


----------



## CP (Aug 9, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Rob @ RNL_@Jan 5 2006, 03:39 PM~4552915
> *i do also .. half a hand is full :biggrin:
> *


can i be the middle finger???
:biggrin:


----------



## PITBULL (Feb 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CP_@Jan 6 2006, 01:29 AM~4556015
> *can i be the middle finger???
> :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## rollmodel (Nov 30, 2004)

I compete as well, But Chris I think I should be the middle finger. Hell its my trade mark. :biggrin:


----------



## Bermuda Triangle (Dec 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CP_@Jan 5 2006, 06:29 PM~4556015
> *can i be the middle finger???
> :biggrin:
> *


save a middle finger fore me also


----------



## DZN customs (Jul 10, 2003)

ttt


Free Pat Burke!


----------



## hoppinhonda (Nov 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CP_@Jan 5 2006, 04:29 PM~4556015
> *can i be the middle finger???
> :biggrin:
> *


middle finger? I'm not trying to sound like an asshole, or a hater, but I'm just saying what I see here. Everybody hates on LRM but still goes to the shows. Nothing is going to get accomplished like that. Remember the mag. is more corporate now. If it was more organized like Pat wants to do you may have a chance to at least change some things, or compromise anyway.JUST MY OPINION!


----------



## Gumby (Oct 20, 2005)

Pat I have not read through all ten pages so maybe this has already been said, and if it has my bad....

You need to create something similar to a union with all of the competitors, being that LRM is now so corperate its the only effective way to get things on a level ground for everyone.....

I'm sure with your pull in the industry you can accomplish it, especially if you point out how this will benefit everyone who joins.... Your getting banned from 4 events when you were not event competing at the event in question and thats BS.... What next? are they going to start banning people because of there personal life before and after competitions?

I am willing to bet that all of the major competitors would be willing to join this union, you just have to get them all willing to miss the first 4 events, and get them to let LRM know that they are missing those 4 events because of you being banned and the new "competitors union" is boycotting the events until your ban has been lifted.. there are going to be small frys that wont miss them or join because it will be there chance to win but if LRM misses out on even one competition it will hurt them at the next show if word is out that the major players are not showing up 

Just my 2 cents


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Gumby_@Jan 6 2006, 05:35 PM~4562760
> *Pat I have not read through all ten pages so maybe this has already been said, and if it has my bad....
> 
> You need to create something similar to a union with all of the competitors, being that LRM is now so corperate its the only effective way to get things on a level ground for everyone.....
> ...


The union idea would work.... I posted that a few pages back...


----------



## 1987regal (Sep 21, 2005)

thats a good idea . i have a lot of things im not happy about the way lrm judges or things they dont do.


----------



## 1987regal (Sep 21, 2005)

i know its the wrong topic but my 12inch bike i won in 2004 vagsas and 2005 another one one but the rules state your bike must be rideable and mine is the other one wasent just my 2 cents.


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hoppinhonda_@Jan 4 2006, 08:52 PM~4549901
> *bla bla bla.you lay it low people can't even stick together on here,thats all you people do is bitch and complain, but you still go to the shows.You think you can take on LRM and actually achieve something? I have been hearing this same bull shit every year, and yet nothing changes. How many people on here actually compete at LRM shows? You can count the amount on one hand.
> *


----------



## PatFuckin'Burke (Oct 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jan 8 2006, 12:01 PM~4572919
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN A CROWD APPLAUDING.............. YOU'VE NEVER EXPERIENCED THAT BEFORE HAVE YOU!!!!!!!!!


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

Here's pats new truck and car dancers........................ :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CCEBrian (Oct 11, 2005)

Good...I am happy , you deserve it.


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CCEBrian_@Jan 8 2006, 09:59 PM~4575998
> *Good...I am happy , you deserve it.
> *



lolol..i like your signature, the last line especially thats funny :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## LowRollinJosh (Oct 11, 2002)

i heard from a very good source blinky is back at cool cars and thats why he never came back on here :0 heard he's making serious bank too because they needed him. anyways TTT this is fucked up, LRM sucks. ~JO$H~


----------



## Bermuda Triangle (Dec 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CCEBrian_@Jan 8 2006, 10:59 PM~4575998
> *Good...I am happy , you deserve it.
> *


HEY WHATS UP BROTHER ...B HOLLA BACK


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

fuck pat anyway he has been gone for 4 or so years anyway, so he missed all them shows 4 more wont hurt. jp pat face it your white they dont want you there :biggrin:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LowRollinJo$h_@Jan 8 2006, 09:10 PM~4576082
> *i heard from a very good source blinky is back at cool cars and thats why he never came back on here  :0  heard he's making serious bank too because they needed him. anyways TTT this is fucked up, LRM sucks. ~JO$H~
> *


and if that is true kentucky is really fucked up :uh: lol


----------



## CP (Aug 9, 2001)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jan 9 2006, 04:48 AM~4576280
> *and if that is true kentucky is really fucked up :uh: lol
> *


i don't think thats true...... and by the way, what the f*ck happenned to this topic???


----------



## dyme_sak_hustla (May 17, 2005)

fuck it homie. stay posted up in the parkin lot and clown on ****** out there.


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CP_@Jan 5 2006, 06:29 PM~4556015
> *can i be the middle finger???
> :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PatFuckin'Burke_@Jan 8 2006, 07:36 PM~4574671
> *DAMN A CROWD APPLAUDING.............. YOU'VE NEVER EXPERIENCED THAT BEFORE HAVE YOU!!!!!!!!!
> *


NOT REALY WHEN THEY SEE THE CAR THEY JUST SHUT THE FUCK UP AND WALK AWAY :twak:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by T BONE_@Dec 29 2005, 10:57 PM~4511614
> *Pat Burke 4 President
> *


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CP_@Dec 30 2005, 09:18 PM~4518235
> *wasnt the vehicle entered as cool cars? shouldnt they be "punished" as well? you were just the switchman right? you wouldnt even get the money if you won! i dont know how the rules are worded, but they're gonna do what they want to, and if you do get to compete they will probably make an example of you by cheating you of points or inches.
> *


VERY TRUE WATCHALE PAT YOU COOL CAT BUT THEY DO TRY TO CALL THE SHOTS


----------



## THAHOTSPOT210 (Oct 7, 2005)

NNNNOOOOOOOTTTTTT MMMMMMMMYY PPPPAAAAAAATTTTYYYYY


----------



## THAHOTSPOT210 (Oct 7, 2005)

NNNNOOOOOOOTTTTTT MMMMMMMMYY PPPPAAAAAAATTTTYYYYY


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

Don’t get me wrong, a hopper/dancers organization would be a good idea if everyone works collectively to benefit the sport. The first thing you must address is GOLO entertainment. They must be LEGALLY willing to EXCLUSIVLY use the hoppers/dancers “union” for their hopping/dancing competitions. If GOLO is unwilling to accept that, then you don’t have a hope in hell this could fly. A number of problems could arise with a hoppers/dancers union. The first thing is that, EVERYONE who plans on hopping/dancing must become a member, from Japan to Mexico. Everyone must be willing to use this union as the exclusive bargaining agent to represent everyone’s best interests. If a problem happens, as in the Pat scenario, how could the union change the outcome? Would the union say “Nobody is going hop/dance until he is let back into the sport with no repercussions?” I don’t think that would go over well with some people in the organization as well as GOLO. GOLO has a business to run. If they cannot put on show for the public, then they look bad and as a possible result, show will go under, making both of us losers. That is what arbitration is for. To work out the problem between the two parties. Who is going to pay for this added expense? Are monthly dues going to be required by all the members in case this happens? Is everyone going to be happy and agree with whatever decision is made by our representing voice? 

The other problem is if people to don’t want to join the union, what is stopping them from starting their own show and using “non-union” hoppers/dancers? Don’t get me wrong, I am a union tradesmen myself, but I don’t think you will be able to put weight on GOLO to get your way. They will simply blackball the “Bad apples” as they’re doing now and go in making money from the show they put on. The only way to really beat them is to either start your own show circuit and compete against them and still have potential problems with competitors, or play by GOLO rules and beat them at their own childish games? This is just my opinion.


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by doctahouse_@Jan 20 2006, 09:15 AM~4664976
> *Don’t get me wrong, a hopper/dancers organization would be a good idea if everyone works collectively to benefit the sport. The first thing you must address is GOLO entertainment. They must be LEGALLY willing to EXCLUSIVLY use the hoppers/dancers “union” for their hopping/dancing competitions. If GOLO is unwilling to accept that, then you don’t have a hope in hell this could fly. A number of problems could arise with a hoppers/dancers union. The first thing is that, EVERYONE who plans on hopping/dancing must become a member, from Japan to Mexico. Everyone must be willing to use this union as the exclusive bargaining agent to represent everyone’s best interests. If a problem happens, as in the Pat scenario, how could the union change the outcome? Would the union say “Nobody is going hop/dance until he is let back into the sport with no repercussions?” I don’t think that would go over well with some people in the organization as well as GOLO. GOLO has a business to run. If they cannot put on show for the public, then they look bad and as a possible result, show will go under, making both of us losers. That is what arbitration is for. To work out the problem between the two parties. Who is going to pay for this added expense? Are monthly dues going to be required by all the members in case this happens?  Is everyone going to be happy and agree with whatever decision is made by our representing voice?
> 
> The other problem is if people to don’t want to join the union, what is stopping them from starting their own show and using “non-union” hoppers/dancers? Don’t get me wrong, I am a union tradesmen myself, but I don’t think you will be able to put weight on GOLO to get your way. They will simply blackball the “Bad apples” as they’re doing now and go in making money from the show they put on. The only way to really beat them is to either start your own show circuit and compete against them and still have potential problems with competitors, or play by GOLO rules and beat them at their own childish games? This is just my opinion.
> *


we hoping cars homie not buildin houses? union wtf???


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

If you have a better name or idea for a group of people collectively working together for the better of the sport, I'm sure the people reading this posted topic would appreciate it.


----------

